# coil spring compressor



## Trice (May 8, 2010)

I'm needed some help with compressing my coil springs. I have tried the ratchet strap trick and I bent the ratchets then I went to auto zone and there compressor was way to big and wouldn't work so now I'm fixing to see if I can build one like highlifters. What are yalls thoughts? Any suggestions or ideas? does anyone live close to Jay,FL 32565 that has one I could borrow? I will more then likely use this one time and that's it so I don't see the point of buying the highlifter one at 50 bucks. Any idea on this will be very helpful.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

You will be surprised how much you use it. I bought one off ebay a while back and it's been used by everybody around here that needed one. It comes in handy when I can't make up my mind on how I am gonna set up my Brute. It's a pretty simple design. I took some measurements of mine, it should make it easy for you.


----------



## Trice (May 8, 2010)

See that would be awesome. Do u know if there is anymore like that on ebay? If I don't find one for a good price I'm going to attempt to build one.


----------



## Trice (May 8, 2010)

Well I have looked all over ebay for one like that on but can't find jack on my phone so I guess its a trip to lowes tomorrow to get some stuff to make one.


----------



## BruteForce407 (Apr 1, 2010)

2010Bruterider - Thank you for the pictures/measurements. I might try to fabricate one of these myself. Trice - I'll post if I'm successful building one of these, if I was closer I'd lend you a hand.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I would think you could build one for less than $50. I don't know for sure, because I haven't tried to price the parts. You want to have the extra holes that mine has. I had to move the pivot arm to one of the other holes to change the front springs on my Brute. I use a pipe wrench as a cheater pipe on the handle of mine. It doubles the length of the handle and gives me a lot of leverage.


----------



## Trice (May 8, 2010)

BruteForce407 said:


> 2010Bruterider - Thank you for the pictures/measurements. I might try to fabricate one of these myself. Trice - I'll post if I'm successful building one of these, if I was closer I'd lend you a hand.


Thanks for the offer and same to u. I wish I did live close to people that had brutes and where on here. I'm going to sell that I can dig up at lowes and home depot tomorrow. Bruteforce407 is u get one made up post some pics so we all can see and I will do the same.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

I got my material for 20 bucks. tool wise either a bandsaw, a cutoff tool or a grinder will work. It's a 10-15 min project. There's a thread around here somewhere where I got the plan from.





Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## Trice (May 8, 2010)

well I made one today. It took me about a hour because I wasn't sure how I wanted to do it. Its not pretty but it got the job done like a camp and best of all it was free. I had all the stuff I needed around the barn.


----------

